# It's up and running... I



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

So I got my new incubator yesterday morning along with my Serama eggs. It's a pretty nice device with automatic egg turner and control panel has nice features like Days Countdown, timer for egg turner, humidity display, and temperature reading (in Celsius) and alarm for low/high temp/humidity. I got myself an additional digital thermometer/humidity and after doing a little calibration on the settings it worked like a charm. Left it running for 24 hrs Max temp 100.4 F (38C) Low Temp 99.9F (37.7C). After having my eggs settle down at room temp for 24 hrs with pointed side facing down on their trays I just put them inside the Incubator. I'm going to try the Dry Incubation Method. Hatching Date 12/15/2015. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We will all be counting with you! Looks like you've covered all the bases. Are you going to candle at 7 days?


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> We will all be counting with you! Looks like you've covered all the bases. Are you going to candle at 7 days?


Yep, it came with a small flashlight for candling.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a couple of those and can offer a little advice.... Watch your humidity, 'cause mine will drop to below 10%, and I think that people say to keep humidity at no less than 25% when using the dry method. 

Good luck, and can't wait to see a bunch of chicks!

-Kathy


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have one of these. Here's hoping yours isn't possessed like mine was! Mine had an alarm on it that could wake the dead.... an alarm that'd go off at 3AM in the morning, an alarm with no off button.... you just had to wait for the machine to fix itself while trying not to bash it in with a hammer out of frustration and lack of sleep. I hatched one egg out of it. Could have been the alarms gave the chicks tiny heart attacks, or maybe it was the fact the "egg roller" was always violently rocking back and forth -- whiplash? Scrambled? Who am I to say. After one attempted hatch I threw the damn thing away and went back to my Hovabator...


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I have one of these. Here's hoping yours isn't possessed like mine was! Mine had an alarm on it that could wake the dead.... an alarm that'd go off at 3AM in the morning, an alarm with no off button.... you just had to wait for the machine to fix itself while trying not to bash it in with a hammer out of frustration and lack of sleep. I hatched one egg out of it. Could have been the alarms gave the chicks tiny heart attacks, or maybe it was the fact the "egg roller" was always violently rocking back and forth -- whiplash? Scrambled? Who am I to say. After one attempted hatch I threw the damn thing away and went back to my Hovabator...


It took me a while to understand the instruction manual for the calibration of the temp but other than that it's been working fine in maintaining the temp and humidity hasn't gone less than 24% so I haven't had no alarms going off in the middle of the night. Turning racks move slowly on mine every 2 hrs so it's been good in the 1st day of incubation hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

casportpony said:


> I have a couple of those and can offer a little advice.... Watch your humidity, 'cause mine will drop to below 10%, and I think that people say to keep humidity at no less than 25% when using the dry method.
> 
> Good luck, and can't wait to see a bunch of chicks!
> 
> -Kathy


It's been 24 hrs of incubation and so far things are looking good. Temp have been maintained and humidity 24%~25%. Hopefully it stays that way, I kind of hesitated in buying it since they're from China but $40 with all its features I bought it. Since you have a couple of this, how've they worked for you?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine work best if I keep them in a warm, draft free room. Temp holds pretty steady, but I found it quite difficult to maintain the humidity. Chicken eggs did fine, as did the 28 day duck eggs, but I had horrible luck with peafowl eggs and Muscovy duck eggs. 

You might want to move your extra thermometer to different spots to make sure it's heating evenly. Men run warmer in the middle and cooler at the sides.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That made me laugh! 


"Men run warmer in the middle and cooler at the sides"

Seriously though... I have one incubator that does that a bit, so once a day I would switch the middle eggs with the edge eggs.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Lol, darn auto-correct on the iPad!


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

.... Lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Men run warmer in the middle and cooler at the sides.

I literally LOL'd at that one. At work. Oops


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well if it makes you feel any better, I bet you they are all made in China, LOL. 

There is bubble wrap for stabling temps. Casportpony's right about the humidity. I like mine about 25-32%. When your eggs start to cook they will raise the humidity as well. Regardless of what I have, I move the outer eggs to the center once a day because of the microclimates in the incubator.


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better, I bet you they are all made in China, LOL.
> 
> There is bubble wrap for stabling temps. Casportpony's right about the humidity. I like mine about 25-32%. When your eggs start to cook they will raise the humidity as well. Regardless of what I have, I move the outer eggs to the center once a day because of the microclimates in the incubator.


I have mine on the tray on front side all 16 eggs. Should I move them to the center of the incubator?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always like to put mine in the center for better circulation. I have found that different areas of bators differ slightly in temp.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought this was interesting:
http://www.avianaquamiser.com/archives/2011/09/


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's why I rotate my eggs from outside to inside or inside to outside. I don't think any incubator is without variances. 

Interesting.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been meaning to run a similar test on my RCOM.


----------

